# Bật mí cách chăm sóc răng sứ chuẩn tại nhà



## Haiyenchie (3/9/21)

Thời gian vừa qua, cụm từ tìm hiểu về cách chăm sóc răng bọc sứ như thế nào đúng nhất, chăm sóc răng bọc sứ ra sao chuẩn nha khoa.  Nhận thấy mối quan tâm này của khách hàng, nên bài viết dưới đây sẽ chia sẻ cách chăm sóc răng bọc sứ tốt nhất. Vì thế, bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp các khách hàng có được *cách chăm sóc răng sứ đúng cách* nhé. 




_Cách chăm sóc răng sứ đúng cách_​ *Bọc răng sứ là gì? *
 Bọc răng sứ chính là việc sử dụng 1 mão răng bằng sứ phủ lên 1 phần răng thật đã được mài đi. Để khắc phục các tình trạng ố vàng, xỉn màu, thưa, hở, kẽ….Xem chi tiết dịch vụ bọc răng sứ tại: Bọc răng sứ thẩm mỹ tốt và uy tín nhất tại Hà Nội. [#1]
*Vậy cách chăm sóc răng sứ đúng cách như thế nào?*

Để răng sứ duy trì được màu sắc trắng sáng, dưới đây là một số cách chăm sóc răng mà bạn có thể tham khảo

*Về chế độ dinh dưỡng*
- Chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý không chỉ giúp cho răng sứ bền màu, mà còn duy trì được răng thật chắc, khỏe.
- Nên hạn chế dùng răng để cắn, xé các thực phẩm quá cứng, có thể sẽ làm tổn thương cả trụ răng thật bên trong và mão sứ bên ngoài. Răng sứ tuy cứng, chắc nhưng cũng có thể bị mẻ, vỡ.





_Những thực phẩm tốt cho người bọc răng sứ_


- Hạn chế các thực phẩm nhiều đường và chất béo như: bánh, kẹo, nước ngọt có gas… Những thực phẩm này đều được coi là kẻ thù của răng miệng, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn tấn công và gây ra các vấn đề như: sâu răng, viêm nha chu,...
- Hạn chế những thực phẩm quá cay, nóng hay quá nóng, lạnh để không khiến cho răng bị kích ứng và ê buốt.
- Tăng cường các thực phẩm giàu canxi như: thịt, cá, trứng, sữa,... để bổ sung lượng canxi cần thiết cho cơ thể, giúp răng chắc khỏe hơn.
- Nếu những ai có thói quen nghiến răng bị ngủ thì cần tập bỏ dần, đồng thời nên đeo khí cụ bảo vệ răng để tăng tuổi thọ của răng sứ.

*Về chế độ vệ sinh răng miệng*
- Chải răng bằng bàn chải lông mềm ít nhất 2 lần mỗi ngày. Sử dụng kem đánh răng có chứa flour để loại sạch các mảng bám và duy trì được màu sắc răng trắng sáng.
- Thay bàn chải định kỳ 3 - 4 tháng/ lần để đảm bảo hiệu quả chải sạch của bàn chải. Đồng thời, nếu bàn chải sử dụng quá lâu thì đầu lông sẽ bắt đầu xơ cứng, khi chải răng dễ làm tổn thương đến nướu, răng.
- Kết hợp sử dụng nước súc miệng, chỉ nha khoa để loại bỏ mọi mảng bám trên răng, ở vị trí mà bàn chải không làm sạch được.




_Vệ sinh răng sứ đúng cách_

- Tái khám răng miệng định kỳ tại nha khoa để bác sĩ theo dõi tình trạng răng sứ và đưa ra những phương pháp điều trị kịp thời nếu như có bất kỳ vấn đề nào xảy ra.

Trên đây, chính là một trong những cách chăm sóc răng sứ chuẩn nha khoa, nhằm giúp khách hàng có được cách chăm sóc răng được tốt nhất. Chúc các bạn thành công..


----------

